# A question about clicker training!



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I haven't done a lot of clicker training, just a bit when I was shaping a behavior. I don't see why everyone would have to do it, but then I don't know how you are using it. 

I used it to identify a behavior I wanted. It's faster then anything else I could do. I do a bunch of training with Maddie, I'm sure not always right. She adapts the best she can to the different styles between my husband and me.

We're consistent in what matters, but not always how to get there. We do try to make sure that we're not undermining the other though.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont think everyone has to do it. To me its a learning tool, eventually you wean down from it and your dog will learn how to do whatever you are asking (sit, come, down..etc.) so only the person "training" has to use it. I am the only one in my family who "trains" the dogs as my hubby doesnt care too and my kids are a bit too young to "train" however they all give commands and Lilly will for the most part listen to them too.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I like using the clicker for training new commands through shaping, but I don't keep one on me when I'm not teaching anything new.

It's really great for creating a behavior pattern and reinforcing it precisely, but you can also "mark" behaviors with a "yes!" instead of a click, which basically works the same way.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a clicker, and like everyone else has mentioned, I only use it when I'm shaping a behavior. We will train and do commands without it all the time. Things he knows like the back of his paw we don't use the clicker for. He knows what it is and when he's rewarded so you can use it a lot or less often. It is really up to you. He won't forget what it means once you have sensitized him to it.


----------

